# Ryonet Offers Screen Printing Plastisol Transfers Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Screen printed heat transfers are a great way to go when printing on-site for events or doing short runs. A new video from Ryonet shows you how to create them yourself, from the supplies you’ll need through printing and application. 

The step-by-step tutorial walks you through printing a two-color transfer using Wilflex Epic LAVA plastisol inks. You’ll learn how transfer printing differs from garment printing, including the way the image is burned and color order. It also discusses transfer paper and how its properties impact print technique, flashing and more. 

In addition to printing details from mesh count to off-contact and squeegee angle, the video demonstrates how to effectively apply transfer adhesion powder and how to achieve consistent, proper curing. 

View “Screen Printing Plastisol Transfers With Wilflex Epic LAVA Inks” at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VppMaamO9wE&feature=push-u&attr_tag=gdRHwhHMPvb3Q-ov-6

Ryonet also offers an in-depth article on transfer printing on its support site at Screen Print Heat transfers â€“ Help Desk and Library.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

